# Erst hier lesen, dann hier posten



## zerix (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bevor man hier ein Thema erstellt, sollte man sich Gedanken machen, ob es sich wirklich um einen XML-Fehler handelt oder ob man wirklich eine Frage zu XML hat.

Es kam in letzter Zeit sehr häufig vor, dass die Probleme nur indirekt was mit XML zu tun hatten.

Beispiel
Man möchte XML mit PHP oder mit Java bearbeiten, einlesen oder ähnliches und weiß nicht wie das funktioniert oder da treten Fehler auf, dann gehört dieser Post ins PHP- bzw. Java-Forum.

In dieses Forum gehören Fragen, die direkt was mit XML oder verwandten Technologien (XPath, XSD, XSLT, usw.) zu tun haben.

MFG

Sascha


----------

